# Vin Diesel, Dame Judi Dench, and D&D [MINOR riddick spoilers]



## reddist (May 27, 2004)

came across this at scifi wire:

http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/art-main.html?2004-05/26/14.30.film

Pasted here:

Vin Diesel, who reprises his most famous role in the upcoming SF epic film The Chronicles of Riddick, told SCI FI Wire that he personally lobbied to get Judi Dench to take a role in the movie, an unorthodox choice for her. "I flew out to London and I saw a stage performance that she did with another lovely actress named Maggie Smith," Diesel said in an interview. "And I started courting her. Just begged and pleaded and said, 'You know, this character was written for you, and you are this character. This is how we want to play.' And she was so into it."

Diesel, a fan of Dungeons & Dragons and other fantasy stories, found a kindred spirit in the esteemed British actress. "In Vancouver [where Riddick was shot], we would have dinner together and, like two kids playing in this whole universe, [we'd] talk about different [things]," Diesel said. "I mean, she's just remarkable. No one would ever expect that [she] and I would have a conversation that is so fantasy-based. A conversation you might have had with a friend after watching Ralph Bakshi's Lord of the Rings, you know what I mean? ... Really, really, really cool."

Diesel, who also acts as a producer on Riddick, said that he went so far as to make the casting of Dench as the "air elemental" Aeron a top priority. "I mean, ... I couldn't imagine anyone [else] being [cast] until Judi Dench was," he said. "I kind of made that a point. It was very, very important to me to have Judi Dench play the role of Aeron." He added, "She is a fan of [SF&F]. ... I mean, she hasn't spent her life playing Dungeons & Dragons, but you know, theater is, at the core, mythology-based. We can go through the numerous Shakespeare [plays]. ... It just goes on forever, the mythological references thematically in many of the plays and stuff that she's been doing forever."

Diesel added that his only regret was that he wasn't able to get Dench involved in a game of his beloved D&D. "Like I said, she doesn't play Dungeons & Dragons, and she doesn't necessarily play video games. But she's intrigued." Did he try to get her to play? "Almost," he said. "If it was up to me, I would have." The Chronicles of Riddick, the follow-up movie to Pitch Black, opens June 11.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 27, 2004)

Being discussed in general too...

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=89326


----------



## reddist (May 27, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Being discussed in general too...
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=89326





Heh, thanks.  I came straight here and didn't even check in General...


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 27, 2004)

reddist said:
			
		

> Heh, thanks.  I came straight here and didn't even check in General...



I think you put in the correct spot.


----------



## deeFYnt (May 28, 2004)

*Sign off*

reddist, did you make that sign off yourself? Or is it a quote from somewhere?

If it's yours -- can I use it?

Kris.


----------

